# Quicktime -2002 Bad public movie atom error... can it be fixed?



## benanderson (Sep 30, 2007)

Downloaded FMA 1 to 51 (all eps) and I wanna put them on my iPod. I convert them from AVI (encoded with DivX) to mp4 (H.264 format) using Apex Video Converter.
After waiting hours for all the eps to convert only a handfull (about 18 ) import to iTunes, the rest don't! The ones that didn't import I tested with VLC, they worked fine but they didn't with Quicktime... I get the horrid "Error -2002 bad public movie atom" 
I'm gettin' frustrated, thankfully some eps work after I re-encode them 3 or 4 times.
Although some episodes are stubborn and don't play even after being re-encoded god knows how many times! I've managed to sit through 2 episodes of CSI trying to re-encode episide 3 and I still get the -2002 error!
Again, it works fine with VLC! :evil:

Is their anyway to fix the films so they work with Quicktime & iTunes? It took forever to do a bulk encode and I don't wanna have to do it again!

Thanks in advance
~BenA.


----------

